# Dead franchise walking...we got a dead franchise walking here!



## GNG

Code Beale Street Blue.

My last hope is that 1) this cursed, sad-sack, ****hole franchise packs up their **** and leaves town overnight or 2) the NBA just contracts them. Or 3) the bottom falls out on the attendance numbers, and the franchise seizes the opportunity to back out of the FedExForum deal. Any of these scenarios would free me from that obligatory root-for-the-guys-who-play-in-the-city-you-wound-up-living-in mentality without other people looking down their nose at me for abandoning the "home team."

After tonight, I could really care less about anything basketball-related. I don't care about the draft. I don't care who we draft. I won't like whoever we draft. Whoever we draft won't matter. He just won't matter. I don't care about the rest of the season, the Finals...nothing.

Twelve months of some of the worst basketball this franchise has ever seen...for this. And saying the Grizzlies played some awful basketball is really saying something. Besides three-year-old Charlotte, this is the least-successful franchise in basketball history. It has nothing to show for itself that every other team in the league can't claim themselves. In like a dozen years, the only thing this franchise can proudly say is "We made the playoffs." Where they've never won a game. In 12 tries. One All-Star in 12 years, and he doesn't even want to play for Memphis. I can't blame him because I don't want to cheer for Memphis at this point.

What makes this even worse is that Oden and Durant went to Western Conference teams. This means that Portland and Seattle are getting 20-year superstars. I was expecting to cheer for Oden until my mid-40s, and now he's in the Northwest Division playing for the team that had a five percent chance to get him. Every team in the Western Conference will be getting that much better than Memphis next year, and the Grizz got their *** *handed* to them last year. Out of every West team, only the Kings have a worse chance of improving their team AND a worse "franchise" player than Memphis has. Assuming we keep our franchise player, which I doubt.

Building through free agency is the worst thing we could do at this point. We can't build a team that just tries to scratch out a playoff berth and wins 40 games. We need a superstar, and in order to do that, we're just going to have to suffer through season after season until this franchise gets a break - ITS FIRST BREAK EVER - in the lottery.

But wake me when that happens. I'm having a hard time right now dealing with the inevitability that this league will be entering a new Golden Age - an era rife with amazing basketball being played - while I sit here, thumb up my ***, rooting for this bull**** Grizzlies franchise.

Memphis is doomed and cursed. My head really wants out, and while I'm really trying, my heart's about to follow.


----------



## Yao Mania

Man, I feel your pain... not as a Houston fan, but from an ex-Vancouver Grizzlies fan of course. The motto for this franchise: "There's always next year". 

But the Grizz will be fun to watch next season. Gasol's back, Gay will be improved, and more likely than not YJL will be the Grizz pick at #4. Pick up a good starting PG to run with these guys and you got yourself a good team for the future.


----------



## Carbo04

I can't imagine how bad you and the Celtic fans feel right now. Hopefully something can go right for you guys though. Only San Antonio fans deserve torture.


----------



## GMJigga

Carbo04 said:


> Only San Antonio fans deserve torture.



Amen.


----------



## Astral

Oden belonged in Memphis :/


----------



## B_&_B

No offense, but your franchise has been dead for awhile and I dont see it getting any better due to reasons on and off the court. I predict the Grizz will leave Memphis in the next few years.


----------



## GNG

B_&_B said:


> I predict the Grizz will leave Memphis in the next few years.


Make sure to not go too far out on that limb.

Memphis wasn't dead before tonight. If the Grizzlies wound up with the No. 1 pick, the team would have been right in the thick of things. When that No. 4 envelope opened, someone cued the fat lady.


----------



## ATLien

I know 
I know


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Every team has it bad, Rawse. Some worse. Try watching your team trying to make the playoffs with no hope of title contention, and end up with a middle of the road pick for 3 out of the last 4 years. The playoff year was a feel-good story that lasted 2 weeks, and we knew it was everybody's contract year.

Watch your team try to make the playoffs, with no chance of winning, and all the while realizing the best young potential you have on your team is Luke Ridnour. Nobody develops. And at the end of the year, you hope all this bull**** you sat through last season would wash over. Then the GM picks Robert Swift, or Saer Sene. Another rookie that you won't get to see play.

At least Boston and Memphis have young talent to develop, so there is actually a point to playing basketball. In Seattle, it's the same group of vets for 3 years that are proven to be mediocre, play with mediocre effort, and end up with a mediocre record. This #2 pick is the light at the end of the tunnel.

Memphis will get theirs soon enough. For now, you have Gay and Lowry.


----------



## GNG

Chan said:


> Every team has it bad, Rawse. Some worse. Try watching your team trying to make the playoffs with no hope of title contention, and end up with a middle of the road pick for 3 out of the last 4 years. The playoff year was a feel-good story that lasted 2 weeks, and we knew it was everybody's contract year.
> 
> Watch your team try to make the playoffs, with no chance of winning, and all the while realizing the best young potential you have on your team is Luke Ridnour. Nobody develops. And at the end of the year, you hope all this bull**** you sat through last season would wash over. Then the GM picks Robert Swift, or Saer Sene. Another rookie that you won't get to see play.
> 
> At least Boston and Memphis have young talent to develop, so there is actually a point to playing basketball. In Seattle, it's the same group of vets for 3 years that are proven to be mediocre, play with mediocre effort, and end up with a mediocre record. This #2 pick is the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Memphis will get theirs soon enough. For now, you have Gay and Lowry.


Seattle's had a rough patch over the last five years, but at the end of the day, when you watch those 30-52 teams, you still can look up and see a championship banner. You can still probably faintly remember Payton and Kemp taking on Jordan's Bulls in the Finals. A playoff series win is still fresh in your memory. Hall-of-Fame players. All-Star players. Retired jerseys. Division championships. And now Kevin Durant.

Memphis has none of that, never has had anything even resembling that, and there doesn't seem to be any hope on the horizon. We've only had seasons where we've won more than 28 games. I hope we get ours, but as history has dictated, whenever the franchise gets an opportunity, it flushes it or gets plain unlucky. No team in the league has as pathetic a resume as Memphis.

Seattle's ownership situation has been on par or even worse than Memphis', where we have a lame duck owner, a lame duck GM and no head coach since December. And a lame duck franchise player. I hope Durant is enough to keep the Sonics in Seattle...I can't see myself calling them anything else.

But right now, I'm at a point where I have to ask myself - if I didn't live in Memphis, a choice that initially wasn't mine, would I care at all about this team? Would I support them or would I pity them/laugh at them like the rest of the league's fans? I have to say the second one. 

This franchise might as well be on the end of a keychain. It's a joke.


----------



## ProudBFan

Understand your frustration, Rawse. Completely. We (Blazers) were EXACTLY in your shoes last season (dropping all the way from 1 to 4 in the lotto and feeling like the NBA had it out for us). But here is something for you to think about: This draft class is FRIGGIN DEEP. Your team is GOING to get a very, very good player at #4. No, he wont be Oden or Durant. But he will still be very good - the kind of player that MIGHT have been in Rookie of the Year contention this year had he come out last summer. Seems you had a LOT of hope hanging on this lotto (i.e., getting Oden or Durant). And I truly am sorry to see you so down in the aftermath, it is not the end of the road. You are going to get a very good player, West is going to make some moves, and you may very well end up with the #1 pick next summer and feel as elated then as you feel depressed right now.

Chin up, buddy. You are a GREAT fan (great fans bleed for their teams the way you are right now), and your team and fellow fans need you more than ever at the moment. Take it from a long-suffering Blazers fan (remember, we have been dragged through the gutter on a NATIONAL scale for 6 years now): the worse it feels right now, the better it will feel for sticking it out when it finally turns around - and as I mentioned above, there IS reason to continue hope it will.

Another piece of advice: When you cant stomach the team/franchise as a whole, focus on either the _game_ (even as played by others, temporarily, if that helps you get through) or individual players (even if they happen to play for other teams). What I am recommending is changing your perspective - even if only temporarily - to help yourself find your love for the game again. Over the course of the last 6 years, I found it helped distract me from my teams troubles, preserve my love for the game itself, AND sharpen my eye for the kind of qualities / players I would like to see on MY team at some point down the road.

Take a break if you need to, but you know and I know that once a team is in your blood, great fans like you cant just turn around and walk away. They will forever be calling you back, you will forever answer that call. No matter how painful it may be. At times.

Best wishes,

PBF


----------



## croco

I feel for you. 

This was a golden opportunity and depending on how things go in the draft, Memphis might be looking into some terrible years.


----------



## xray

ProudBFan said:


> Understand your frustration, Rawse. Completely. We (Blazers) were EXACTLY in your shoes last season (dropping all the way from 1 to 4 in the lotto and feeling like the NBA had it out for us).


I was going to make that point about the worst team of the '90s (Mavs). In '92, they had the 2nd worst record (22-60) and picked 4th. The next season, they flirted with the all time futility mark (11-71), and again picked 4th.

Again the worst record by far (13-69) the next year and finally the 2nd pick, but after all that futility - never a number 1. Draft picks held out, refusing to come here. It sucked so bad that nobody cared if we even had a team.


----------



## bruindre

I feel for ya, too, Rawse.

As a veteran of many disappointing seasons, only advise I can give is to step away from the game. I know PBF offered the advise of watching the game from a different perspective - I'd suggest just taking the summer off of b-ball altogether. In the midst of Golden State's playoff hiatus, there were a few times where I'd stay away from the game, only to be back the next season, renewed with a fresh outlook.

As bad as Memphis might have been this year, there are a few pieces already in place, and with the #4 pick, you won't get one of the 'sexy' picks, but you'll surely land a quality player to add to the roster. 

Hang in there, buddy.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

ProudBFan said:


> West is going to make some moves, and you may very well end up with the #1 pick next summer.



Let's hope not...Really feel bad for Memphis, and I won't even try to say how it feels like because I don't...Only Grizzlies' fans know what it feels like right now. A shame, and a crime what happened, and I can only hope that you guys can regroup from this in time...


----------



## bootstrenf

Rawse said:


> Seattle's had a rough patch over the last five years, but at the end of the day, when you watch those 30-52 teams, you still can look up and see a championship banner. You can still probably faintly remember Payton and Kemp taking on Jordan's Bulls in the Finals. A playoff series win is still fresh in your memory. Hall-of-Fame players. All-Star players. Retired jerseys. Division championships. And now Kevin Durant.
> 
> Memphis has none of that, never has had anything even resembling that, and there doesn't seem to be any hope on the horizon. We've only had seasons where we've won more than 28 games. I hope we get ours, but as history has dictated, whenever the franchise gets an opportunity, it flushes it or gets plain unlucky. *No team in the league has as pathetic a resume as Memphis.*
> 
> Seattle's ownership situation has been on par or even worse than Memphis', where we have a lame duck owner, a lame duck GM and no head coach since December. And a lame duck franchise player. I hope Durant is enough to keep the Sonics in Seattle...I can't see myself calling them anything else.
> 
> But right now, I'm at a point where I have to ask myself - if I didn't live in Memphis, a choice that initially wasn't mine, would I care at all about this team? Would I support them or would I pity them/laugh at them like the rest of the league's fans? I have to say the second one.
> 
> This franchise might as well be on the end of a keychain. It's a joke.


oh, i beg to differ...welcome to the world of a clipper fan...:biggrin: 

seriously though, my condolences, but things are never as bad as they seem...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Rawse said:


> Seattle's had a rough patch over the last five years, but at the end of the day, when you watch those 30-52 teams, you still can look up and see a championship banner. You can still probably faintly remember Payton and Kemp taking on Jordan's Bulls in the Finals. A playoff series win is still fresh in your memory. Hall-of-Fame players. All-Star players. Retired jerseys. Division championships. And now Kevin Durant.


Being a recent Sonic fan as of 2001, I don't know the history that well. But Payton and Kemp was 11 years ago. The playoff series win did feel good, but we knew in the back of our heads that there was no way Seattle could win. Our last great player we had was Payton. Our retired jerseys came 30 years ago. Our division championships happened in the Payton/Kemp years. Durant is our reward after 5 years of nothing.



> Memphis has none of that, never has had anything even resembling that, and there doesn't seem to be any hope on the horizon. We've only had seasons where we've won more than 28 games. I hope we get ours, but as history has dictated, whenever the franchise gets an opportunity, it flushes it or gets plain unlucky. No team in the league has as pathetic a resume as Memphis.


This franchise has a bad record, but they are constantly in the race for a lottery pick. And you do have a potential superstar in Gay. Same thing with Boston, they have Green. However raw they may be, it's good to know they have potential. Seattle doesn't have any young players that could be great. Not Ridnour, not Collison, not Swift, not Petro, not Sene. So we sit through seasons watching rookies with limited potential try to reach it, knowing it's not gonna do any good. I'd rather be Portland, or Boston, because they have youth. The team with the worst young potential is Seattle, followed by Minnesota (only Foye, not McCants), Memphis (only Gay), and LAC (Livingston, but with him out, that makes them the worst right now). Those teams have at least one gem that could be great.



> Seattle's ownership situation has been on par or even worse than Memphis', where we have a lame duck owner, a lame duck GM and no head coach since December. And a lame duck franchise player. I hope Durant is enough to keep the Sonics in Seattle...I can't see myself calling them anything else.


The arena situation is painful, but I don't think that made Seattle worse than Memphis. Medicrity is worse than lottery.



> But right now, I'm at a point where I have to ask myself - if I didn't live in Memphis, a choice that initially wasn't mine, would I care at all about this team? Would I support them or would I pity them/laugh at them like the rest of the league's fans? I have to say the second one.
> 
> This franchise might as well be on the end of a keychain. It's a joke.


If you didn't live in Memphis, you wouldn't be a Grizzlies fan, but you would have been a die-hard fan of whatever home team of your area is. Same with me. But sticking to a team is better than jumping to a team because you like it. Me? I don't like any of the Sonics. They are a flawed team, built from the perimeter with a non-superstar who isn't a factor on D. No defense, no big man, the whole team is built wrong. But I stick with them.

Memphis has the right idea. Building from a big man, with a potential superstar wing, and a PG that will be a great 3rd option.


----------



## cpawfan

West and Ainge need to sit down and decide which team is going to go with a youth movement and which one is going to try to win with vets.

One team should get Gasol and Pierce and the other the #4 & #5 picks


----------



## ATLien

Gasol for #3.

It won't happen, but it might be the only way to reverse the curse of Billy Knight.


----------



## croco

cpawfan said:


> West and Ainge need to sit down and decide which team is going to go with a youth movement and which one is going to try to win with vets.
> 
> One team should get Gasol and Pierce and the other the #4 & #5 picks


I would be surprised if that doesn't happen now.


----------



## jokeaward

xray said:


> I was going to make that point about the worst team of the '90s (Mavs). In '92, they had the 2nd worst record (22-60) and picked 4th. The next season, they flirted with the all time futility mark (11-71), and again picked 4th.
> 
> Again the worst record by far (13-69) the next year and finally the 2nd pick, but after all that futility - never a number 1. Draft picks held out, refusing to come here. It sucked so bad that nobody cared if we even had a team.


The 90s Mavs and early 90s Wolves were just stymied unmercifully, 'tis true.

Actually, Laettner was part of the "Big Three," a true prize. D'oh! And Kidd was very flawed in Dallas and malcontent.


----------



## Chef

Rawse, when you at the bottom there's only one way to go: UP

;-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

do u think memphid would bite on a 2 for 1 deal with say philly,,,,, the 12 + 21 for the 4th ??


----------



## chocolove

draft Yi and sell the team back to vancouver


----------



## HKF

cpawfan said:


> West and Ainge need to sit down and decide which team is going to go with a youth movement and which one is going to try to win with vets.
> 
> One team should get Gasol and Pierce and the other the #4 & #5 picks


I went to sleep thinking about this, but I agree with you. If I am Memphis I trade Gasol to Boston for Green, Ratliff's expiring contract and the #5. 

Then I would take either Brandan Wright or Al Horford at #4, Spencer Hawes at #5. That's what I would do if I were Memphis. 

I actually think this team is not that bad in the backcourt and Lowry will be healthy and good. I like Kinsey, I like Gay, I like Mike Miller, they need actual talent in the paint though. Warrick is talented, but he's a great third big.

Gasol doesn't want to be in Memphis and even if the team is bad in 07-08, they will have an opportunity to any number of superstar guards in '08. I think it would be worth it.

Now if all this doesn't happen, there's always the '09 draft featuring future superstar Greg Monroe, 6'10 PF.


----------



## MemphisX

HKF said:


> I went to sleep thinking about this, but I agree with you. If I am Memphis I trade Gasol to Boston for Green, Ratliff's expiring contract and the #5.
> 
> Then I would take either Brandan Wright or Al Horford at #4, Spencer Hawes at #5. That's what I would do if I were Memphis.
> 
> I actually think this team is not that bad in the backcourt and Lowry will be healthy and good. I like Kinsey, I like Gay, I like Mike Miller, they need actual talent in the paint though. Warrick is talented, but he's a great third big.
> 
> Gasol doesn't want to be in Memphis and even if the team is bad in 07-08, they will have an opportunity to any number of superstar guards in '08. I think it would be worth it.
> 
> Now if all this doesn't happen, there's always the '09 draft featuring future superstar Greg Monroe, 6'10 PF.


I agree on the need to trade Gasol but Boston is not my 1st conversation. I would go to ATL and try and claw Josh Smith out of there with the #3 or #11 pick even if it cost me Hakim Warrick. My 2nd choice would be Green and the #5, etc. A young player with potential, a lottery pick and cap relief. I would then go young and cheap. Trading for shorter contracts.

I would select Yi at #4. I think he fits the style that will be the best counter to playing in the conference that will have the three best centers for the next decade (Amare, Yao, Oden). Then hope for Mayo/Rose followed by Munroe. 

The West over the next 5 years is going to make the West over the last 5 years seem like cupcake city.


----------



## shakespeare

I don't understand why Memphis fans are so down. Well, I kinda do but I was trying to cheer you up. 

Anyways, you have the smooth Chinese dude, Gasol, Miller, Gay, Kinsey, Warrick and Lowry. Get rid of those scrub point guards for a solid veteran point(Steve Francis) and you have a team made for the first round of the Eastern Conference playoffs..

You can thank me later.


----------



## croco

You call Steve Francis a solid veteran point guard ? Wow.


----------



## bruindre

shakespeare said:


> I don't understand why Memphis fans are so down. Well, I kinda do but I was trying to cheer you up.
> 
> Anyways, you have the smooth Chinese dude, Gasol, Miller, Gay, Kinsey, Warrick and Lowry. Get rid of those scrub point guards for a solid veteran point(Steve Francis) and you have a team made for the first round of the Eastern Conference playoffs..
> 
> You can thank me later.


Zeke, is that you?


----------



## Yega1979

Memphis and Boston clearly tried to tank, so they both have been served up a delicious plate of justice in my book. Last year, my Blazers had the worst record in the league, but ended up with the #4 pick, and you didn't see us crying to the media. All this whining is really pathetic.

You guys are still a relativly new team, and there are franchises MUCH older than yours that have no titles. Your problem has really been poor draft SELECTIONS not poor draft position. Bryant Big Country Reeves, Stromile Swift, Antonio Daniels? You've made about 4 good decent choices in your whole history and only one of them is still on the team. Pau Gasol.


----------



## shakespeare

On the contrare sir, Francis is much better than those scrubbish midget chuckers that Memphis has roaming around the bench area.

You trust to be choicy after losing a lottery in which you had more than a 75% chance of landing picks 1 or 2? I tell you what, deal with it.


----------



## shakespeare

Who can ever forget Big Country? Not I, sir.


----------



## Chef

Hey Rawse:

2006 Calderon, Garbo => Bargnani
2007 Sergio Rodriguez => Oden
2008 Gasol =>??

See the logic? :cheers:


----------



## GNG

Chef said:


> Hey Rawse:
> 
> 2006 Calderon, Garbo => Bargnani
> 2007 Sergio Rodriguez => Oden
> 2008 Gasol =>??
> 
> See the logic? :cheers:


I like where your head's at.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Terrence Kinsey and Rudy Gay... Keep your head up.


----------



## piri

And what about trading #4 and Gasol for #2 and Lewis (S&T)?

Memphis can get Durant and Seattle with Allen, Gasol and the 4# could do something good next year.


----------



## jericho

piri said:


> And what about trading #4 and Gasol for #2 and Lewis (S&T)?
> 
> Memphis can get Durant and Seattle with Allen, Gasol and the 4# could do something good next year.


Nice try. But the only teams I can see Seattle and Portland trading with are each other.


----------



## hogey11

I like trying to ship Miller to Portland for Webster and change (Przybilla?)... give Gay more playing time while adding a promising young SG who not a lot of people are hot on right now in Portland. 

Miller gives them a veteran SF who can play 30+ mins a game, which is what they need around Roy/Aldridge/Oden as they progress.


----------



## kingofkings

You gotta look at the positives here - if ya can find them! What it means is that now everything in the organisaion needs to be done 10-20% better than it would have, had they got the picks they wanted. Drafting needs to be better now, recruiting and free agency needs to be better, coaching needs to be better, etc.

Its not the end of the world. Number 4 pick, pick up a starter, mixed with the development of the Gay/Gasol tandem and you can see some positives.

The key now, is the organisation has to realise the gem ain't gonna walk through that front door, so as a whole the franchise needs to get down and dirty and work harder at every aspect of basketball. Maybe that's not such a bad thing.

Got to put some positive spin on it right?

I always say you work with the cards you have been dealt. Never complain and just work harder and harder until you get to that place where you want to get to.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

hogey11 said:


> I like trying to ship Miller to Portland for Webster and change (Przybilla?)... give Gay more playing time while adding a promising young SG who not a lot of people are hot on right now in Portland.
> 
> Miller gives them a veteran SF who can play 30+ mins a game, which is what they need around Roy/Aldridge/Oden as they progress.


Why would you think Webster will be hot in Memphis?


----------



## Zuca

Nice idea (Gasol to Boston), but I would rather take on Perkins and Tony Allen than Gerald Green, since we already have Mike Miller, Rudy Gay and Tarence Kinsey at SG/SF. Allen is a SG/PG that can help our backcourt while Perkins is a young big that Boston won't need MUCH with Al Jefferson there. Send Alexander Johnson to Boston if needed (salary wise).


----------



## hogey11

Chan said:


> Why would you think Webster will be hot in Memphis?


Don't know if he will, but Memphis needs to continue to rebuild. They have a great SF in waiting with Gay, but lack any sort of help at the SG position. Tarrence Kinsey is not somebody you would want to rely on in terms of playing starters minutes, and Webster gives them another young guy who can develop. Miller is a vet who can help out Portland far more than Webster can, and at this point, Portland has too much talent to develop anyways. With Roy/Aldridge/#1, they'll have their hands full in terms of developing players, and would much rather surround them with veterans for learning purposes. Therefore, he's available, and for miller, its a low-risk venture considering his age and the Grizz's current position.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yega1979 said:


> Memphis and Boston clearly tried to tank, so they both have been served up a delicious plate of justice in my book.


If you had watched the Celtics after Pierce's return you'd know this was nonsense. Pierce had no push off, and couldn't get to the hole at all. He was basically shooting jumpers after his return because that was all he could do offensively. In other words, he was really injured, not the way that the Bucks and Supersonics were injured. Seattle, Atnalta, and Milwaukee were the three worst offenders. And, yes, the rest of the team really is that bad.



Yega1979 said:


> Last year, my Blazers had the worst record in the league, but ended up with the #4 pick, and you didn't see us crying to the media.


So BBF is now "the media"? In that case we heard the Blazer fans "whining to the media".


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

hogey11 said:


> Don't know if he will, but Memphis needs to continue to rebuild. They have a great SF in waiting with Gay, but lack any sort of help at the SG position. Tarrence Kinsey is not somebody you would want to rely on in terms of playing starters minutes, and Webster gives them another young guy who can develop. Miller is a vet who can help out Portland far more than Webster can, and at this point, Portland has too much talent to develop anyways. With Roy/Aldridge/#1, they'll have their hands full in terms of developing players, and would much rather surround them with veterans for learning purposes. Therefore, he's available, and for miller, its a low-risk venture considering his age and the Grizz's current position.


I don't like trading a proven good player for a bust, hoping that the bust will develop into a good player. Seems pointless. That is, unless you think Webster could be better than Miller someday.


----------



## carlos710

I think a lot of people around here are just too pessimists.. i dont think the grizzles situation is as bad as most people here thinks.

Lets look at their potential roster for 07-08:

Lowry/Damon
Miller/Kinsey
Gay/Warrick
Yi JianLian/Cardinal
Gasol/Swift

They have talent.. but they would be too young to reach their potential yet, still they should be competitive and lets say they finish with a pick in the 5-10 range in the 08 draft (the year of the pg), with that pick they can get someone like Eric gordon or Darren collison, bring a defensive big through free agency and they would have enough to make a decent run in the west...

Lowry/Damon
Miller/Gordon (2008 pick)
Gay/Warrick
Yi/Cardinal/Najera
Gasol/Swift/Najera (through free agency)

I expect yi jian lian to be a 20/10 player in a couple of years.. gay will be someone like josh smith/shawn marion, a player capable of filling all the stat sheet (something like 15-7-4-1-1 at least) we all know what miller can do and cannot do (never will be an all star, but he is a solid 3rd or 4rd offensive option and a excellent shooter) the big question mark will be Lowry, but hopefully he will be healthy next year to see what he can do.

Damon (if he still can play) can bring an offensive punch from the bench and some veteran leadership, najera add toughness to the team and players like swift/cardinal may improve their contributions in the uptempo offense the new coach is going to use.

As you can see, im not even talking about something big. Not a blockbuster trade to bring a star, not a major free agent signing. Just internal improvement. Gasol/Miller/Gay/warrick all have proved they have talent. Cardinal/swift/damon are enough for bench players imo.

The only question marks will be the #4 pick this year(hopefully Yi) and kile lowry, but im confident Yi will be at least as good as gasol and lowry will be an OK starting pg.


----------



## hroz

The draft is deep in 03 Wade went at 5. In 96 Kobe went at 13.

Deep drafts are fun.


----------



## grizzhoops

A defensive oriented big is what the team needs. An experienced pg that can work things is the other need. Players that know how to win is the other important factor of Grizzlies.

Horford, Noah or maybe Conley are best options. With Noah and Billips, the Grizzlies are as good as anyone assuming Billips can play well in an uptempo system.

The Grizzlies lack a defensive stopper in the painter. Someone who wants to be champion. They lack a point guard that give the younger players confidence when the going is tough. And they lack someone who wants and hits big shots. Noah and Billips with the rest of the squad equals the best Grizzlies team ever.

And if we want to just wait another year by not signing Billips and draft someone with more upside than present, Rose would definitely be a big piece.


----------



## carlos710

How about this offseason plan:

-Draft conley with the #4 pick and keep him
-Make a rush at darko from the magic (the magic may be willing to let him go if they feel they can get someone like vince or rashard lewis)
-try to trade damon for someone like hasell from the wolves (damon has 1 year less in his contract, and if the wolves trade garnett i guess they will also try to move some contracts to have cap space as soon as possible) or just hope kinsey improves.
-sign joe smith or antonio mcdyess (or any veteran big that can play)

We would endup with this:

Darko/Swift/Joe smith
Gasol/Cardinal/Joe smith
Gay/Warrick
Hasell/Miller
Conley/Lowry

It would be great if we can make the playoffs even as the 7th or 8th seed. I know what you are thinking: you dont want to reach the playoffs just to get sweeped once again. However, this time it would be different IMO.

Last time we made the playoffs, our main 5 players looked like this:
Atkis/Jones/Miller/Battier/Gasol

We had 2 players already over the hill (atkins, jones) our best center was lorenzen wright, and we didn't had a lot of potential. Mike miller and battier already have peaked (gasol is a little better now). The new roster would have a lot more of potential, they only would need some valuable experience that they can get from a couple of playoffs fights. 

Remember the kings of a couple of webber-divac ? They didn't became elite in 1 season, they first reach the playoffs as the 7th seed, the next year the 8th seed and by their third season (when stojakovic emerged as an star) they finally became a top team in the west. I think we would have that kind of potential with this roster.

Conley can create for himself and for others, hasell would be our defensive specialist, gay can do a little bit of everything and may become an all-star in a couple of years, gasol is one of the best PFs in the game and darko is a very good shot blocker with good offensive skills. From the bench lowry can change the tempo in any game, mike miller can provide instant offense, and players like warrick, cardinal and joe smith only would be asked to hustle and put their best effort.

Finally, with this roster we would have a lot of potential and time to check who deserves to stay, who should go, and what kind of players we need to get to become a top team in the west.


So, could this work?


----------



## croco

I don't think the Grizzlies will be in the playoffs next year no matter what they try to do in the summer. The West is just too stacked and the only team that might be worse in the short term is Minnesota. 

I don't think going after Milicic would be a good idea, yes he is still young, but he hasn't shown any desire to get better or the will to become a star, heck even a solid player. As long as you have some cap flexibility, you should keep it unless there is someone on the market who is more reliable and good for the long term. 

The more I think about Conley the more I like the idea if the Hawks pick Horford. Lowry and him could tweak the minutes and then and go full speed for 24 minutes each, of course depending on foul trouble and other things during a game. I don't think there are many teams who can deal with two very fast point guards over the course of a game. Still, that won't get the Grizzlies in the playoffs, but after Oden, Durant and Horford there are no surefire big men in the draft. At least it would make the games exciting again, but I'm sure it would be a whole lot more than that.


----------



## grizzhoops

The idea of drafting Conley is growing on me too.

The more I read about Wallace, the more I like him. The Grizzlies are a poor, small market franchise that has to make the most of its picks. He is a hard working basketball fanatic who will scout players and find us good draft pick and rookie FAs. He will be so driven to succeed because if he doesn't he may never get another chance. And Jerry will probably be in the background mentoring him.


----------



## carlos710

I think the grizzlies will try to compete next season. Iavaroni will try to make a good impresion on his first job and wallace always has been some kind of "win-now" GM. He is an awful GM but he is not scared to trade young players to try to win as much as possible.

Another scenario:
-Draft Noah (or wright)
-Sign Mo williams

Williams/Lowry
Hasell(trade)/Miller
Gay/Warrick
Gasol/Cardinal/Smith
Noah/Swift/Smith

Whats the other plan ? just tank every season until we get luck in the draft? Remember that no big name FA (like arenas next season) will want to come here if we dont improve.

With this plan, at worst we will suck once again and we'll get another lottery pick next year. But at least we will have more talent and a young core to trade for the right pieces.


----------



## ChadWick

you actually think you could make the playoffs with that?


----------



## Zuca

What do you guys thought about selecting Mike Conley Jr?


----------



## MemphisX

Zuca said:


> What do you guys thought about selecting Mike Conley Jr?


Great pick!


----------



## croco

I think Conley was the best player available, he fits in, he is a high character guy and I also believe he has the potential to become a Top 5 point guard in the league. It might not be the most popular pick, but Conley is more special than people realize.


----------



## GNG

Best player available...and at a position of need.

I've warmed up to Conley since the athletic drills. I think he'll wind up being really good - borderline All-Star quality - and with the direction this league is headed, a good point guard is practically a must in order to have a contending team.

Good to get Conley now instead of drafting a guy like a Wright or a Noah, good players at a NBA position that is loaded with good players, than waiting another year hoping the ping-pong balls bounce our way to get a Mayo or a Rose. If we do happen to have one of those guys land in our laps next year, then so be it, but I'm glad I'll finally be seeing some real point guards in Conley and Lowry in Grizzlies uniforms.


----------



## HKF

I think ultimately they will regret it. I am not sold on Conley and realize Lowry is only two years older than him. I really wish Kyle didn't get hurt because then they would have selected Brandan Wright.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Wow you guys reached for Mike Conley, big mistake, ya'll were the worst team last season, you guys might not make the playoffs. What ya'll should've done is picked the BPA, and picked the PG of the future next year. DO you guys know a player name Derrick Rose, he'll be playing in Memphis(college), so yeah you'll get to see alot of him. It's sad the best PG in Memphis is in college, not the NBA.


----------



## GNG

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Wow you guys reached for Mike Conley, big mistake, ya'll were the worst team last season, you guys might not make the playoffs. What ya'll should've done is picked the BPA, and picked the PG of the future next year. DO you guys know a player name Derrick Rose, he'll be playing in Memphis(college), so yeah you'll get to see alot of him. It's sad the best PG in Memphis is in college, not the NBA.


Says the Hawks fan, who knows all about being one of the worst teams in the league year after year, who knows all about picking the BPA year after year. Says the guy who thinks Shelden Williams is anything more than a career bench player.

Do we know Derrick Rose...? Yes, we know of him, and it's not from clicking on NBADraft.net like the way you "discovered" him.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Rawse said:


> Says the Hawks fan, who knows all about being one of the worst teams in the league year after year, who knows all about picking the BPA year after year. Says the guy who thinks Shelden Williams is anything more than a career bench player.
> 
> Do we know Derrick Rose...? Yes, we know of him, and it's not from clicking on NBADraft.net like the way you "discovered" him.



I've watch Derrick Rose many times, he obviously would have been taken over Conley this year.


----------



## GNG

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I've watch Derrick Rose many times, he obviously would have been taken over Conley this year.


And no one here disputes that..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

whatever! So what's the status on Gasol? If he stays the Grizzles could have a legit playoff chance IMO.


----------



## thaKEAF

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pv5zWaTEVkI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pv5zWaTEVkI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## JerryWest

You still might be able to get Mayo if TWolves are stupid and grab Lopez.

With Mayo, I think you guys might be able to make it to the playoffs in two to three years... just have to pray.


----------

